# Deliver Us



## AtlasV

Pretty self-explanatory! I'm thinking of getting the phrase tattooed on my arm, but haven't decided yet. So, how would you write "Deliver Us" in Hebrew? 

Also, if you know of any good looking, and free Hebrew font, that would be nice!


Thank you for taking your time to read this!


----------



## Clara_

Hi and welcome,

what meaning do you have in mind?
If you wish to say "Deliver us" in a religious (saviour) way, you could use *הושיעה נא*.

Let's wait for the answers of native Hebrew speakers to see if they have other suggestions.
Here you can find different kinds of Hebrew fonts, many of them are free. There are numerous websites with other fonts as well. It depends on what kind of font you're looking for.


----------



## arielipi

i tend to think it is from Christianity? in that case[even if not] please explain the meaning....deliver us lit. is like send us...i wonder if thats what you want.
so explain yourself!
and have a good day


----------



## AtlasV

Hi! Thanks for your answers! 

I was listening to the soundtrack to  "The Prince of Egypt" and found this particular song  titled "Deliver Us" inspiring. I guess if you want the background to it, you'll have to YouTube "Deliver Us - Prince of Egypt", since I'm not allowed to post links.

So, Clara_, does your answer still stand?


Thank you, both!


----------



## arielipi

yes...hoshi'a na is the right translation.
though its old,but it best fits your request.


----------



## AtlasV

Great! Could you please write it in Hebrew for me so I can see what it looks like, and possibly have a tattoo of it?

Thank you!


----------



## origumi

In the Bible you can find also הושיעה לי and הושיעני. In the verses quoted in the Prince of Egypt it's ויהי לי לישועה. All mean practically the same.


----------



## arielipi

הושיעה לי
is [save me] deliver me
זה בעצם השיר ששרו על שפת הים אוריגמי?
ויהי לי לישועה
vayhi li lieshu'a
lie = somewhere between liy and ley
means [and it [though here it is actually he=god] will be (of) ] redeem to me - deliver me
הושיעני
hoshi'eni - deliver me... in hebrew you can combine verb and body type [ i,we,he,she etc]

so if you want the hebrew phrase that is there and supposed to be there... take origoumi call. if you want the song version... its
הושיעה נא


----------



## AtlasV

Thank you guys! You are awesome!


----------



## Egmont

origumi said:


> In the Bible you can find also הושיעה לי and *הושיעני*. In the verses quoted in the Prince of Egypt it's ויהי לי לישועה. All mean practically the same.


הושיעני means "deliver (or save) me." If you want to change it to mean "deliver us," it would become הושיענו (ho-shee-AY-noo).


----------



## arielipi

that is when the verb and body-type are combined... when separated its as what is already written above


----------



## AtlasV

One more thing. How would you write this?

_Help me now
This dark hour
Deliver me_


----------



## origumi

Could be:

עזרני עתה
בצרה וצוקה
הושיעני

---

My previous comment (above) was in singular while the question in plural - I thank those who corrected.


----------



## rosemarino

arielipi said:


> in hebrew you can combine verb and body type [ i,we,he,she etc]



Just for the record:  I think arielipi means "personal pronoun," rather than "body type" above. גוף  can be translated as "body," but not when its meaning is the grammatical term "person" or "pronoun."  For example גוף ראשון is "first person." The pronouns attached to verbs are called "personal pronoun endings."
What is this in Hebrew?

"Body type" in English means the type of body one has, such as fat, thin, short, tall.  Not sure how you say this in Hebrew, maybe סוג גוף???


----------



## hebrewman

for the "body type" we say :מבנה גוף

לדוגמא: מבנה גוף שמן


----------



## arielipi

you are correct X2 rosemarino! thanks for the information. i dont know the terms in english so i simply put an explanation of it in brackets

origumi tends to translate in a biblical stylization


----------

